# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Mësuesi i fizikës se gjimnazit "Eqerem Cabej " u jep video porno nxënëseve

## Cimo

Skandalet e profesorëve me nxënësit e tyre duket se nuk kanë të sosur. Profesori i lëndës së Fizikës, në shkollën e mesme Eqerem Çabej ka gjetur një mënyrë të veçantë për tu bërë kurse private nxënësve të tij. Ai ka hedhur programet më të rëndësishme të kësaj shkence ekzakte me ushtrime tepër të vështira të zgjidhura në një CD. Nxënësit e interesuar rreth kësaj shkence, të cilët pretendojnë të nisin studimet e larta, e kanë blerë CD. Por kur nxënësit kanë hapur CD në lap top-et e tyre, kanë mbetur të shtangur. Pas ushtrimeve të zgjidhura, kishte pjesë të imazheve të filmuara porno, e madje edhe foto. Policia e Tiranës ka nisur hetimin pas skandalit të bërë publik nga vetë nxënësit, e madje edhe prindërit e këtyre të fundit. Profesori 40-vjeçar A. Sh., është marrë në pyetje për disa orë në policinë e Tiranës, e më pas është vendosur të ndiqet në gjendje të lirë, deri në sqarimin e plotë të kësaj situate.
PROFESORI
Nxënësit e shkollës së mesme të përgjithshme Eqerem Çabej, që ndodhet afër Shkollës së Bashkuar në Tiranë, duke dashur të jenë më të aftë në shkencat ekzakte, në Fizikë, kanë blerë një CD të programuar nga profesori i tyre. Ky i fundit ka vendosur një çmim të konsiderueshëm në CD e tij për tua shitur nxënësve. Kjo ishte në një farë mënyre, kursi privat të cilin ai me sa duket nuk ka arritur të bëjë në mënyrë tjetër, pasi ligji për arsimin e ndalon në mënyrë kategorike që mësuesi ti bëjë kurse private nxënësit të tij.
Profesori A. Sh., CD-të ua ka shitur nxënësve të vitit të tretë të këtij gjimnazi. Ata i kanë hapur ushtrimet dhe janë ndeshur me pamje perverse, pornografike. Të ndodhur para një situate të tillë, nxënësit janë konsultuar me njëri-tjetrin,rreth programeve që kishin CD, që ata kishin blerë tek mësuesi. Dhe rezultati i njëjtë. CD, nuk kishin vetëm ushtrime të zgjidhura e teori të fizikantëve, por edhe pjesë të ndryshme porno. Materialet porno nuk dihet se si kanë përfunduar në CD, por ka pak gjasa që të ketë qenë ndonjë virus, pasi në një farë mënyre vetë profesori e ka pranuar praninë e pamjeve në CD e programuara prej tij. Këtë fakt e bëjnë të ditur burime nga sektori i krimit ekonomik në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës, të cilët kanë marrë në dorë këtë çështje.
DENONCIMI
Pas blerjes së CD dhe pamjeve surprizë që ndodheshin në të, disa nxënës ua kanë bërë faktin të ditur prindërve të tyre. Këta të fundit janë ndjerë në siklet kur kanë parë skenat në foto dhe filmime që profesori i Fizikës i kishte servirur nxënësve të tij. Të ndodhur para një situate të tillë, duke dyshuar edhe në provokime të mundshme të mësuesit tek nxënësit e tij, deri në abuzim pervers, nxënësit, të shoqëruar me prindërit janë drejtuar në polici. Pasi kanë dëgjuar sqarimin e dhënë nga adoleshentët, të cilët kanë pohuar se janë në vitin e tretë në gjimnaz, policia i ka adresuar ata që të japin të gjitha sqarimet e nevojshme pranë zyrës së krimit ekonomiko-financiar në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës. Ekspertët e kësaj zyre kanë dëgjuar dëshmitë e pesë nxënësve dhe më pas kanë ndaluar mësuesin. Ky i fundit mësohet se pasi është marrë në pyetje për disa orë, është vendosur të ndiqet në gjendje të lirë, deri në sqarimin e plotë të këtyre imazheve porno. Burime të policisë thanë, se nga kontrolli i ushtruar në banesën e tij, janë sekuestruar 50 CD, të cilat tashmë janë në dorë të policisë për tu eksploruar. 

*Gazeta Shqiptare*

----------


## Zemrushja

Skandal.. Te vjen turp qe profesore te tille jane akoma duke dhene mesim ne bangat e shkolles. Nuk eshte cudi e madhe... Te tjeret i kane bere real dhe jo veten CD... (rasti i profesorit tek tema paraardhese) Eh, Shqipri e shkret ku ke katandisur..

Profesori duhet te jape shembullin e vet duke edukuar brezin e ri. Pastaj themi se brezi i ri eshte cakorduar dhe fajin nuk e kane profesorat. Nuk shkaterrohet brezi i ri po nuk i "imponoi" vet brezi edukues.. Per te ardh keq..

----------


## Cimo

> Skandal.. Te vjen turp qe profesore te tille jane akoma duke dhene mesim ne bangat e shkolles. Nuk eshte cudi e madhe... Te tjeret i kane bere real dhe jo veten CD... (rasti i profesorit tek tema paraardhese) Eh, Shqipri e shkret ku ke katandisur..
> 
> Profesori duhet te jape shembullin e vet duke edukuar brezin e ri. Pastaj themi se brezi i ri eshte cakorduar dhe fajin nuk e kane profesorat. Nuk shkaterrohet brezi i ri po nuk i "imponoi" vet brezi edukues.. Per te ardh keq..


Une mendoj se eshte nje gabim i profesorit , ne vend qe te jep CD qe duhej e ka ngateruar me Porno dmth jo-qellimisht.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ku i dihet?! Mbase do kete qene e qellimshme. 

Ku mund ta bazosh gjith kete besim se "e ka ngaterruar cd" kur ne fakt ka patur ushtrime fizike ne CD dhe me pas ka pasur porno??!!

----------


## Cimo

> Ku i dihet?! Mbase do kete qene e qellimshme. 
> 
> Ku mund ta bazosh gjith kete besim se "e ka ngaterruar cd" kur ne fakt ka patur ushtrime fizike ne CD dhe me pas ka pasur porno??!!


Po shtrohet pyetja cka fiton me CD porno ai qe u jep nxenesve ?

----------


## Visage

Gabimisht? Si mund te ndodhe gabimisht pasi ne ate CD ai i ka hedhur zgjidhjet e ushtrimeve qe ju kishte premtuar nxenesve.

Pastaj ky profesor s'e pa njehere CD-ne qe do shiste para se t'a shiste?  Si eshte e mundur? Gabimisht mund te kishte vene aty gjera qe s'perkisnin ne CD, dhe sic ndodhi.

Nuk mendoj aspak qe ka qene gabimisht se me vertet me duket shume gabim i madh qe te ndodhe jo qellimisht.

Kur isha ne vit te 2-te universitet gjate lektures se sociologjise, ne nje auditor me te pakten 300 studente, profesori ishte duke bere nje prezantim me powerpoint, gje me se normale per lekturat, dhe per te ilustruar nje pike ve te n'a tregoje nje film jo shume te gjate, kurse vete shkon ulet.  Se si ndodhi, asnje s'e morri vesh po ne gjysem ndalon filmi dhe filloi porn.  Asnje s'e priste, filluan te gjithe te qeshin dhe presori vrapoi direkt te ndalonte "filmin".  

Cfare ndodhi me pas per presorin? Hic, u diskutua nga nxenesit per nja ca dite, e morri vesh gjithe kampusi cfare kishte ndodhur, por u duk qe ishte nje gabim dhe jo e bere qellimisht.  Megjthese, per mendimin tim duhet te ishin marre masa kundrejt presorit pasi ai s'duhet  te kishte ate lloj materiali ne ate laptop qe perdorte per lektura.

E megjithate, thjesht mbeti nje qyfyr, nje kujtim qe ne qe e perjetuam do jete dicka qe do kemi per te treguar qe te qeshin te tjeret.

Nuk mendoj se kjo ceshtia e presorit shqiptar do jete shume ndryshe.

----------


## "JM"

Qa Spo Degjojme Perdite Nganje Te Re...si Asht Ba Shqipria Kshu....kaq Te Etur Per .(...............)paskan Qene Keta Sikur Si Dalin Grate E Tyre

----------


## Imperator

Po sikur nxenesit e ketij profesorit, qellimisht te kene nderruar CD dhe ne vend te asaj te ushtrimeve te fizikes te kene vene ate me porno? Apo ky supozim bie poshte direkt se nxenesit jane engjellore gjithmone dhe fajet gjithmone i kane presoret?

Tani po kaloj dhe ne anen tjeter te medaljes. Nuk behet fjale e ka ngaterruar apo e ka nxjerre qellimisht CD porno presori. Perderisa ai vjen ne shkolle per te dhene mesim duhet te mare me vete sendet qe i nevojiten per te dhene mesim. Eshte turp qe ne çanten e nje presori te gjendet nje CD porno ne kohen kur ai duhet te shpjegoje mesim. Nuk them qe e ka te ndaluar per ti shikuar por ka vende te tjera ku mund ti shikoje te tilla gjera e jo ne nje institucion edukativ.

Imperator

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ja kan mor doren mesuesit tashi,nuk mahen mo  :perqeshje:

----------


## Visage

> Ja kan mor doren mesuesit tashi,nuk mahen mo


Se si me erdhi nje vizion i nje msusi fiskulture t'u ndjek hapat e te mencurve  :perqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Un jom i paster valla,nuk boj kshu gjonash  :ngerdheshje:  Tashiii po deshen vete cupat e dynjase nuk kam c'boj un,me qef o kjo pune  :perqeshje:  (bej shaka) 

Jane veprime qe duhen denuar rende por c'ti besh,kshu eshte kur dalin nga fiqiri njerezit.

----------


## Zemrushja

Denoncojnë prindërit. Prokurorët hetojnë edhe për veprime të turpshme me nxënësit


Profesori i fizikës do të hetohet edhe për abuzime ndaj nxënësve. Për këtë fakt ka vënë në dijeni Drejtoria e Policisë së Tiranës, e cila po heton dosjen e 40-vjeçarit Arben Sheqi. Megjithatë, kjo mbetet vetëm në kuadrin e dyshimeve, deri në formulimin e një akuze. Burimet nga grupi hetimor i Antikrimit Ekonomik bënë të ditur se për CD-të pornografike janë vënë në dijeni prej disa ditësh. Pas ngritjes së problemit nga ana e Drejtorisë Arsimore, prindërit e një vajze në shkollën "Eqrem Çabej" nuk janë bindur në të vërtetën e servirur nga drejtuesit e shkollës. Ata janë shtangur kur kanë parë teksa vajza e tyre hapte CD-në e mësimeve dhe në ekran janë shfaqur pamje pornografike. Sipas policisë, fillimisht nuk i kanë besuar as vajzës së tyre për këtë problem, por më pas kanë kuptuar se ky problem ishte edhe te bashkëmoshatarët e saj. Antikrimi Ekonomik ka marrë në dorë këtë dosje, duke e proceduar profesorin për shitje të materialeve pornografike te nxënësit e shkollës. Sipas të dhënave policore, pretendimi i profesorit ka qenë se ka rënë viktimë e këtyre pamjeve, pasi nuk ka pasur asnjë qëllim dashakeqës me nxënësit. Por, nga ana tjetër, nuk ka mundur të shpëtojë prej faktit të pamjeve "të nxehta" në CD-të e shitura prej tij. Për sa i përket Antikrimit Ekonomik, grupi hetimor i këtij sektori e ka proceduar atë në lidhje me veprimet financiare të profesorit. Megjithatë, interesim për këtë çështje ka shfaqur edhe seksioni i Antitrafikut në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës. Nga burimet policore të kryeqytetit mësohet se gjatë ditës së djeshme agjentët e seksionit të lartpërmendur kanë kërkuar delegimin e dokumenteve mbi çështjen e publikuar në media. "Ata kanë marrë dosjen për të vlerësuar gjithë materialet dhe për të parë nëse profesori i dërguar për ndjekje penale ka konsumuar elementë të veprës penale për abuzime seksuale", shpjeguan burimet nga grupi hetimor, të cilët ende nuk e kanë dokumentuar një gjë të tillë. Sipas tyre, dosja do të rishikohet me kujdes dhe do merren në pyetje disa nga nxënëset dhe nxënësit që kanë pasur kontakte me profesorin e proceduar penalisht. "Në përfundim të këtyre veprimeve, do të vlerësohet nëse ai do të ndiqet penalisht për vepër tjetër penale, apo do të pushohet hetimi i ndërmarrë", kanë detajuar burimet policore. Kjo histori ka lindur për policinë pas blerjes së CD-ve nga disa nxënës, të cilët ua kanë bërë faktin të ditur prindërve të tyre. Këta të fundit janë ndjerë në siklet kur kanë parë skenat në foto dhe filmimet që profesori i fizikës u kishte servirur nxënësve të tij. Ndërsa policia, pasi ka dëgjuar sqarimin e dhënë nga adoleshentët, të cilët kanë pohuar se janë në vitin e tretë në gjimnaz, i ka adresuar ata që të japin të gjitha sqarimet e nevojshme pranë Zyrës së Krimit Ekonomiko-Financiar në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës. Mësuesi i fizikës është marrë në pyetje dhe është vendosur të ndiqet në gjendje të lirë. Burime të policisë thanë se nga kontrolli i ushtruar në banesën e tij, janë sekuestruar 50 CD, të cilat tashmë janë në dorë të policisë për t‘u eksploruar. 

*Arsimi lëshoi qarkore të fshehur në të gjitha shkollat* 

Drejtoria Arsimore e Tiranës *ka qenë në dijeni të skandalit të profesorit* që u shiste materiale erotike nxënësve. Pasi është njohur me faktin, drejtoria arsimore *ka urdhëruar shkarkimin e profesorit nga shkolla e mesme "Eqrem Çabej".* Megjithëse për skandalin ishin në dijeni edhe drejtoria arsimore, Ministria e Arsimit, si dhe një pjesë e mirë e mësuesve të gjimnazeve, fakti u bë publik vetëm nga Drejtoria e Policisë së Tiranës. Përgjatë dy javëve, as Ministria e Arsimit dhe as drejtoria arsimore nuk ka dhënë ndonjë deklaratë lidhur me ngjarjen e ndodhur në shkollën e mesme për gjatë 9 muajve. Burime konfidenciale nga drejtoria arsimore e kanë pohuar këtë fakt, ndërkohë që kanë shtuar edhe se pas shkarkimit të profesorit është lëshuar një qarkore. 

Qarkorja është dërguar nga Drejtoria Arsimore Rajonale e qytetit të Tiranës në të gjitha gjimnazet. *Përmbajtja kryesore e qarkores kishte në thelb të saj ndalimin e tregtimit të lëndëve mësimore, libra apo materiale të tjera, në ambientet e shkollës.* 

Por edhe para se drejtoria arsimore të lëshonte këtë qarkore, në bazë të rregulloreve të shkollave dhe urdhrave të Ministrisë së Arsimit, *askush nga mësuesit nuk ka të drejtë t‘u shesë nxënësve materiale mësimore, apo për më keq të ushtrojë presion mbi nxënësit që nuk blejnë të tilla materiale.* 

Ndërkaq, nxënësit e shkollës "Eqrem Çabej" prej shumë kohësh kishin diskutuar me mësuesit e tjerë, senatin e shkollës, si dhe me drejtuesit e gjimnazit, për presionin që u bënte profesori dhe materialet që i detyronte ai të blinin. *Një nga nxënëset e gjimnazit të profilizuar deklaroi dje se mësuesi i detyronte të blinin CD, në të kundërt nuk do të mbeteshin në klasë.* "Nëpërmjet nxënësve u ankuam në senat, por pa ndonjë informacion standard dhe pa një letër. Informacioni ynë ishte thjesht me gojë. Kështu që çështja mbeti pezull. Drejtorët ndërroheshin njëri pas tjetrit. Dhe në fund ai që do e merrte në konsideratë për ta ndjekur këtë çështje, iku. Çështja mbeti në këtë pikë", kjo ka qenë deklarata e njërës prej nxënësve të shkollës "Eqrem Çabej", Fiorza Mullai. Sipas saj, CD që shiste profesori kishin ushtrime fizike, kuize dhe përmbajtje pornografike. *Profesori i fizikës është ndaluar për disa orë dhe më pas është lënë i lirë, sepse akuzohet se u ka shitur nxënësve CD me materiale erotike. Mësuesi prej muajsh i detyronte të blinin fotot me ushtrimet e fizikës, por që mes tyre kishte pamje të nxehta*. Në muajin e fundit të këtij viti, nxënësit e shkollës "Eqrem Çabej" kanë marrë guximin për të denoncuar profesorin e tyre. Ata thanë se CD me ushtrime dhe përmbajte erotike kushtonin 500 lekë. *Nëse ata nuk i blinin, rrezikonin të mbeteshin në klasë.* Pavarësisht se ngjarja po qarkullonte prej 2 javësh në zyrat e institucioneve arsimore, shpërndarja e CD me përmbajtje erotike është bërë publike nga policia e Tiranës. *Profesori i lëndës së fizikës u ka shitur për 9 muaj rresht nxënësve të degës së shkencave ekzakte CD me të cilat ka pasur lojëra, kuize, foto dhe video me përmbajtje erotike.* Drejtoria arsimore është njohur para dy javësh kur është vendosur edhe shkarkimi i mësuesit në shkollën "Eqrem Çabej". 

Ministria e Arsimit është vënë në dijeni nga policia e Tiranës që po kontrollon provat e deritanishme. *Mësuesit dhe pedagogët janë të ndaluar të shesin libra apo materiale të tjera në ambientet e shkollës.* *Burime në Ministrinë e Arsimit deklarojnë se edhe nëse në CD nuk do të kishte materiale erotike, mësuesi do të shkarkohej se nuk lejohet që stafi i mësuesve të tregtojë materiale të ndryshme mësimore.*  


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


*Pornoshkolla*

Urim Bajrami

Dy mësues fshati, diku andej nga Elbasani, as nuk skuqen e as nuk zverdhen tek bëjnë gili-vili me njëri-tjetrin, mu në mes të klasës dhe mu në sy të dhjetëra nxënësve. Në Tiranë, pa e menduar gjatë, një profesor i ngjitet nga pas studentes së tij, që kërkonte notë kaluese, shkon në apartamentin që ajo kishte gjetur dhe me pantallona të hallakatura e pamë tek zvarritej dyshemesë për t‘i marrë një puthje si për fillim... Po në Tiranë, në një gjimnaz, që mban emrin e të madhit Eqrem Çabej, mësuesi i fizikës (jo i edukatës seksuale) u shet gjimnazistëve disqe me teza provimesh, me muzikë dhe sekuenca erotike. Më parë u tmerruam nga disa xhirime amatorësh, që thuhet se ishin bërë në shkollat tona, që tregonin gjimnazistë teksa praktikonin seksin oral në WC, por edhe në klasë. Thamë se i harruam, por ja, befas tani na del një mësues, rreth të dyzetave, i cili një dreq e di se përse mes ushtrimeve të lëndës që jepte përfshinte në CD edhe materiale porno, për t‘ua shitur më pas nxënësve të tij. Të tilla gjëra ndodhin në mes të kryeqytetit, ku pretendohet të funksionojnë në mënyrën më të mirë të mundshme të gjitha hallkat e kontrollit shtetëror. A e imagjinoni ç‘ndodh në shkollat e fshatrave të Tropojës, Dibrës, Rrëshenit, Përmetit, Korçës, Librazhdit e Malësisë së Madhe? Përtej dëshirës së madhe për të besuar se nuk "ngjet asgjë e keqe", se "nuk ka marrë fund ende morali" dhe se "mësuesit, këta njerëz fisnikë, mbeten akoma të tillë, edhe pse paguhen keq", është e vështirë t‘i shmangesh mendimit për të kundërtën. 

Para pak ditësh më duhej të shkoja te fakulteti ku kam mbaruar vite më parë, për të takuar një mik. Meqë do vonohej, mendova ta pres në një nga ato kafet rreth Histori-Filologjisë apo të Ekonomikut. E pamundur. Baret ishin plot e përplot me studentë. Dola nga rrethimi i fakultetit dhe u nisa për nga lokalet në të dyja anët e rrugës së liqenit. Përsëri e pamundur. Asnjë tavolinë bosh, asnjë karrige bosh. Pyeta dhe më thanë se lokalet kështu mbushen përditë. Me studentë, të cilët duhet të jenë në mësim në ato orë. "Liberalizimi i tepruar", mendova ashtu kot me vete dhe vendosa ta pres mikun tim, në këmbë, aty buzë Rrugës së Elbasanit. Por nuk ndodh kështu vetëm te Filologjiku, as tek Ekonomiku dhe as te Gjuhët e Huaja. Kudo ku ka institucione arsimore. Nuk e besoni? Çdokush e ka shumë të lehtë ta verifikojë këtë. Të harxhojë një ditë të vetme dhe të bindet se kështu ndodh. Mësuesit bëjnë sikur punojnë e kërkojnë llogari, qeveria bën sikur i paguan dhe nxënësit bëjnë sikur mësojnë. Ndoshta nuk ndodh kështu te të gjithë, por kështu siç po vijnë punët, të ndershmit mësues do të numërohen me gishtat e njërës dorë shumë shpejt. Atëherë, do të kemi më shumë mësues që do ngacmojnë vajzat e shkollës, më shumë mësues që shkojnë xurxull në klasë, pasi kanë pirë që pa gdhirë në lokalin e fshatit, që (ç‘rastësi!) ndodhet në hyrje të shkollës. Atëherë do kemi më shumë mësues që kërkojnë troç para për një pesë, më shumë mësues pa shkollë, të emëruar vetëm se kanë kontribuuar për deputetin e zonës, para se ai të bëhej "baba i kombit", do kemi... çfarë nuk do të kemi. Ama, edhe ne atëherë do mendohemi më shumë se tani: A duhet ta çoj vajzën në shkollë? Po djalin? Po sikur...? Ku nuk i shkon mendja prindërit, te mësuesi që shet pamje porno, apo tek ai që i vjen era raki pa hyrë në oborrin e shkollës. Apo tek ai, që nuk di as të shpjegojë.

Ama kjo është vetëm njëra anë. Edhe tjetra është po kaq tronditëse. Para do muajsh, raporti i një organizate, nga ato që vetëquhen "jofitimprurëse", tregonte se gjimnazistet tona kishin nga një, nga dy dhe madje deri në tre të dashur njëkohësisht. Edhe po të duash të mos u besosh këtyre përfundimeve, kokën ta thyejnë farmacitë. Ato që janë pranë shkollave, thonë se janë të nderuara. Mund të shesin brenda një ditë deri në 50 a më shumë pako me prezervativë dhe gjëra të tjera të kësaj natyre. I blejnë vetë shkollaret. Të fituara janë edhe motelet pranë gjimnazeve e shkollave të mesme. Dhe këto ndodhin gjatë kohës së mësimit. Dhe pakkush e vë "ujin në zjarr". As kur vajzat e teprojnë dhe shkojnë gjysmëlakuriq në klasë, as kur djemtë, të veshur si për pub, shkëmbejnë në mes të klasës me "bluetooth" a "infrared" imazhe të forta pornografike dhe as kur oborret e shkollave kthehen në arenë gladiatorësh për "Helenën" e klasës. As më shumë e as më pak, këto quhen pornoshkolla. Kush ka humbur? Të humburit e mëdhenj janë prindërit dhe brezi i ri që po rritet ndoshta në mënyrën më të keqe të mundshme. Po fituesit? Drejtorët, që marrin atë pagën jo fort të keqe (me ndonjë kafe qyl nga prindi i një nxënësi). Të fituar na rezultojnë dhe mësuesit, që edhe pse paguhen pak, sikurse thonë, nuk dalin pa gjë në raste festash e ditëlindjesh apo kur shesin ndonjë CD a DVD me pamje erotike, të fituara janë edhe farmacitë, lokalet dhe motelet rreth shkollave. Por në çdo rast, edhe këta fitues janë të humbur, sepse janë prindër. Për të qenë prindër sa më të mirë, para se të shkojmë te Karta e Bolonjës bëjmë mirë të gjejmë bashkërisht atë "kartën" e mësuesit tonë të dikurshëm, atij mësuesi të dashur që, edhe pse na qëllonte me ndonjë shpullë, mezi prisnim ta takonim sërish të nesërmen në klasë. Sepse dinte si të sillej, si të fliste e si ta shpjegonte edhe atë "gogol matematikë". Mjafton të përpiqemi pak dhe do ta gjejmë mësuesin që na ka humbur.

*© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007*

----------


## Zemrushja

Nje skandal qe nuk mund te quhet koencidenc... te pakten jo per 15 nxenes qe aktualisht ishin nder te paret qe i moren kto CD ne dore.. jane shperndare me shume se 50 CD.. e nderkohe shumica e njerezve te afert dhe kolege te profesorit kane dale ne mbrojtje te tij qe dikush ia ka punuar mbas shpine. Por a mund t'ia punosh dikujt mbas shpine me 50 CD? E dyta, kush ua ka dhene ke te drejte mesuesve te shesin materilet shkollore ne formen e CD dhe te besh presion ndaj nxenesve qe nese nuk e blene CD do te ngelen?  Ja cfare gazeta Shqip thote per kete gje..

Fotot që "kryqëzuan" profesorin

"Shqip" siguron CD e përfolur. Kolegët mbrojnë Shuqjen: Ia punuan nga xhelozia

Skandali në gjimnazin "Eqrem Çabej" zhvendoset në Prokurorinë e Tiranës. Dosja ka mbërritur në orët e para të ditës së djeshme, ku është regjistruar dhe më pas i është dorëzuar kreut të akuzës së kryeqytetit, Vexhi Muçmatës. Ky i fundit brenda dhjetë ditëve do të vendosë nëse ndaj profesorit Arten Shuqja do të fillojë ose jo procedimi penal. Akuza ndaj 41-vjeçarit do të bazohet në nenin 117 të Kodit Penal, ku thuhet se "Prodhimi, shpërndarja, reklamimi, importimi, shitja e botimi i materialeve pornografike në ambientet e të miturve, përbëjnë kundërvajtje penale dhe dënohen me gjobë ose me burgim gjer në dy vjet". Në dosjen penale ka mbërritur procesverbali i marrjes në pyetje të profesorit, si dhe deponimet e nxënësve e prindërve. Këta të fundit akuzojnë stafin pedagogjik, me në krye mësuesin e fizikës, Arten Shuqja, se u ka shpërndarë materiale pornografike fëmijëve të tyre. Gjatë marrjes në pyetje, 40-vjeçari ka pranuar se ka shitur CD me materiale për shkollën. Në mënyrë kategorike ka përjashtuar se ka shitur materiale pornografike, duke hedhur poshtë pretendimet e nxënësve dhe prindërve. Burimet nga akuza e kryeqytetit thanë se kanë në "dorë" dëshmitë e 15 nxënësve të cilët kanë treguar se kanë blerë nga profesori materiale pornografike në mënyrë që tu ngrihej 2 nota në lëndën e fizikës. Gjatë dëshmisë kanë pohuar gjithashtu se një CD ishte afërsisht pesë mijë lekë të vjetra. Prokuroria e kryeqytetit tha se ka sekuestruar 50 CD që do të ekzaminohen në ditët në vazhdim. Një grup ekspertësh kanë marrë materialet dhe ato po ekzaminohen në laboratorin kriminalistik. Dyshohet se videot erotike janë marrë nga interneti dhe mund të shikohen në DVD dhe në kompjuter. Nëse akuzat do të faktohen, atëherë hetuesit do të marrin të pandehur profesorin. Një tjetër akuzë e cila mund të rëndojë ndaj 41-vjeçarit është dhe shpërdorimi i detyrës. Nëse materialet pornografike nuk faktohen, atëherë profesori do të hetohet për shpërndarje të materialeve shkollore në mënyrë të paligjshme. Masa e dënimit ndaj tij mund të jetë nga gjobë deri në dy vjet burg. S. Çobo 

*"Konkurrenca kryqëzoi profesorin"* 

Pavarësisht se CD-të qarkullonin prej gjashtë muajsh, historia e tyre është bërë publike vetëm kur mësuesi i proceduar, Arten Shuqja, është emëruar zv.drejtor i gjimnazit "Ismail Qemali". Dyshimi për këtë fakt ka bërë që gjithë kolegët e profesorit të Fizikës të mendojnë se ky është një kurth i ngritur ndaj tij, duke argumentuar se ai nuk mund ta kryente një veprim të tillë, pasi në të njëjtin ambient punonte edhe bashkëshortja e tij. Edhe gjatë ditës së djeshme, gjimnazi "Eqrem Çabej" kishte si temë të ditës erotikën dhe pornografinë. Si në çdo gjimnaz tjetër, nxënësit që kishin orë pushimi, qëndronin të ulur në shkallët e shkollës. Diskutimet përqendroheshin mbi profesor Artenin. Ata qeshnin dhe shpreheshin se në CD nuk kishte asgjë të ekzagjeruar. Një pjesë tjetër thoshte se të këto CD ka pasur edhe materiale erotike. Ndërsa kolegët e mësuesit, madje dhe mësuesi që zëvendësonte Stelën, bashkëshorten e profesorit të "kryqëzuar", thanë se i gjithë ky skandal ishte tepër i fryrë dhe një tymnajë. "Arteni ishte një profesor tepër i përkushtuar në punë. Kishte një nivel tepër të lartë emancipimi. Madje, kur ai është larguar, të gjithëve na erdhi keq", tregon profesor Fredi. Një pjesë e mirë e stafit pedagogjik thanë dje për gazetën "Shqip" se i gjithë ky skandal i fryrë është organizuar me dashakeqësi nga kolegë konkurrentë. Kolegët thonë se, ikja e Artenit, emërimi i tij si nëndrejtor dhe mungesa e bashkëshortes së tij, ishte terreni më i përshtatshëm për të organizuar lojën. Ndërkaq, gazeta "Shqip" arriti të siguronte një kopje të CD-së që profesori kishte shitur në shkollë. Vërtetuam se kopja që arritëm të siguronim nuk rezultonte të përmbante materiale të fshira, të shtuara, apo modifikime të tjera. Në këtë CD kishte video të shkurtra, apo mesazhe promocionale, që ishin argëtuese dhe bënin për të qeshur. "Të gjitha këto materiale ishin futur për të çlodhur nxënësit dhe për ti ingranuar ata të ishin më të freskët për ushtrimet dhe mësimet e fizikës", thonë kolegët. Sipas specialistëve të grafikës, për të realizuar një CD të tillë, me grafika si ato që kishte bërë profesori, duhet të shpenzosh një kohë të gjatë. CD ishte fizika në një ekran të vogël, por e ilustruar edhe me pamje të lëvizshme. Megjithatë, Drejtoria Arsimore e shkarkoi atë para dy javësh. Përfaqësues të saj thanë se, edhe nëse nuk do të kishte materiale erotike, ai duhet të shkarkohej për tregtim në ambientet mësimore. "CD-të janë shitur gjashtë muaj më parë dhe dy javë pas emërimit të tij ky problem u publikua. Ky fakt është bërë me keqdashje. Profesori sishte maniak, punonte në një shkollë me gruan", është shprehur avokati mbrojtës, Petrit Myftari. Sipas tij, shitja e materialeve mund të konsiderohet shpërdorim detyre, por CD-të pa përmbajtje erotizmi nuk janë vepër penale. Ndërsa drejtori i gjimnazit "Eqrem Çabej", Kujtim Stana, shtoi se dy vajza e kanë denoncuar profesorin. E gjithë molla e sherrit ka filluar aty dhe nuk dihet kur do të përfundojë, pasi drejtoresha e Drejtorisë Arsimore, Arjana Bekteshi, pas marrjes së CD-ve ka njoftuar policinë, e tashmë materialet janë në prokurori. 

*Policia: Kontrolli i CD-ve do të zbulojë të vërtetën* 

Askush nuk e njeh profesorin e fizikës si një person problematik. Të gjithë të njohurit e tij janë shtangur kur kanë dëgjuar lajmin për të, por nuk kanë mundur ti shprehin keqardhjen. Që prej tri ditësh, ai nuk është parë as në pallatin e tij, pavarësisht se për këtë ai ka deklaruar nëpërmjet avokatit se ndodhet aty. "Arten Shuqja mund të ketë ikur nga këtu, pasi edhe e shoqja ka disa ditë që është larguar te prindërit e saj, sepse ka pasur vajzën e vogël të sëmurë. Megjithatë, ai mund të vijë nesër (sot), pasi është shumë i rregullt për të paguar taksën e pastrimit dhe të ashensorit të pallatit", thotë administratorja e pallatit pranë Liceut Artistik, ku mësuesi i fizikës banon prej kohësh. Gruaja thotë se zakonisht, edhe pse nuk e takon në ashensor apo shkallëve çiftin që banon ngjitur me të, dëgjon gjithmonë hapjen apo mbylljen e derës që ndodhet në katin e katërt. Të dy personat punojnë mësues dhe njihen si njerëz të respektueshëm nga komuniteti. Në këtë pallat, familja Shuqja dhe fqinjët e saj banojnë që prej gati tre vitesh, që kur objekti ka përfunduar së ndërtuari. Më parë ata banonin në Rrugën e Kavajës, në banesën private nr. 60, të cilën tashmë e kanë lëshuar me qira. Megjithatë, këto fjalë nuk kanë qëndruar për policinë që ende ka dyshimet për mësuesin e gjimnazit. Sipas burimeve nga grupi hetimor, këto ditë pritet edhe kontrolli i CD-ve nga ana e prokurorisë, pasi që pas sekuestrimit të tyre ato nuk janë kontrolluar, e derisa të kryhet ky veprim është e vështirë të zbulohet nëse ka elemente të veprave penale. 

*Flet bashkëshortja e profesorit të fizikës, Stela Shuqja* 

"Po të kishte erotikë, do të kundërvihesha unë e para" 

Tani të gjithë mund të flasin për profesorin e fizikës. Për CD-të e tij që u shitën "pa licencë", për shkarkimin e tij, për sjelljen apo për një lojë dashakeqëse mes kolegësh. Por, që ka kushtuar shtrenjtë për imazhin e një familje tiranase. Megjithatë, më shumë se e tronditur nga ky publicitet i tepruar, gruaja e profesorit të fizikës, Stela Shuqja, thotë se nuk është e vërtetë që ajo ka munguar në shkollë nga sikleti. Ajo ska shkuar në shkollë, sepse fëmija e saj ka qenë e sëmurë. Tek Arteni ka besim absolut. Aq më tepër që ajo e di shumë mirë sesi punon dhe pozicionin që mbajnë ata të dy gjatë kohës që kanë punuar të dy në një gjimnaz. Edhe pse ka qenë media ajo që ka bërë publicitetin, përsëri është dashamirëse ndaj nesh dhe tregon se çdo gjë do të kthehet përmbys dhe e vërteta do të dalë në shesh. 

Çmund të na thoni lidhur me gjithë këtë ngjarje?

Po të kishte pasur materiale të tjera, do të isha unë e para që do ta kuptoja dhe që do të reagoja. Kushdo mund të tregojë se çfarë njeriu është Arteni. Mund të pyesni kolegët e tij, nxënësit apo të gjithë ata që kanë punuar me të. Nuk mund të shesë materiale erotike një profesor i cili punon me përkushtim. Unë e di se si e bën ai punën e tij. Nuk mund të shesë CD të tilla një profesor që është rritur nga një baba pedagog dhe nga një nënë që ka përfunduar shkollën jashtë vendit me rezultate të shkëlqyera. Unë kam besim te bashkëshorti im dhe shpresoj që kjo çështje të zgjidhet sa më shpejt nga hetimet. Ndoshta do të ishte më mirë që Arteni të fliste vetë, por unë dhe të afërm të tjerë e kemi këshilluar Artenin që për momentin të mos japë prononcime, por vetëm të flasë me avokatin.

Thuhet se mund të kenë qenë kolegët e bashkëshortit tuaj ata që mund të kenë qarkulluar edhe versione të tjera të CD-ve. Dyshoni për ndonjërin nga kolegët tuaj? 

Nuk mund të them asgjë lidhur me këtë. Nuk mund të vendos gishtin tek askush. Nuk mund të them asnjë emër. 

Sot takuam mësuesin që po ju zëvendëson në punë. Nuk keni shkuar në shkollë?

Kam rreth një muaj që nuk jam paraqitur në punë. Kam një fëmijë të vogël, që ka qenë e sëmurë dhe kështu, nuk kam mundur dot të shkoj në punë. Dua të them këtu që edhe unë jap mësim prej disa kohësh në gjimnaz dhe kam kujtime shumë të bukura me nxënësit. Edhe sot, ata breza që unë kam nxjerrë nga shkolla më telefonojmë. Ndonjëherë takohemi edhe për të pirë kafe.

© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007

----------


## zhorzhi

Mendoj  Se Ja Kane Bere Me Qellim Ndonje Student 
I  Tij.sepse Kam Pare Ne Tv.intervisten E Ketij  Mesuesi Dhe Te Gruas Se Tij
Te Them Te Drejten Me Ka Erdhur  Keq Per Te Dy Qe I  Kane Heq Nga Puna .
Megjithate Mendoj Se Gabimi I  Tij Ishte Se Ai  Ua Shiste Keto Cd Nxenesve,

----------


## Zemrushja

Intervista me profesorin Arten Shuqja...

Drejtoria Arsimore e pezulloi nga puna për tregti brenda territorit të shkollës, ndërsa ai vetë thotë që s‘ka bërë asgjë të keqe. Vetëm se ka sjellë metodën bashkëkohore, që përdorin në çdo vend andej detit, për të nxitur nxënësit më lehtë, të mësojnë fizikën. Por edhe pse në vitin 2007, atëherë kur Kryeministri thotë se Shqipëria është në moshën e internetit, nëse një mësues guxon të dalë nga skema rrezikon jo vetëm vendin e punës, por edhe reputacionin e krijuar prej vitesh. Kështu ka ndodhur edhe me Artenin, profesorin e fizikës që është bërë diskutimi i ditës. 

Dje, ai na tha se CD është fryti i një pune prej disa vitesh, që synonte vetëm të sillte metoda më efikase në procesin e mësimdhënies dhe mësimnxënies. Në një intervistë për gazetën "Shqip", Arteni thotë se kjo metodë ka qenë efikase. Ndërkohë që ai nuk pranon të ketë shpërndarë kurrsesi materiale erotike.

Cili ka qenë qëllimi i futjes së materialeve humoristike në CD e fizikës virtuale? 

Qëllimi im ka qenë vetëm që fizika të ishte çlodhëse. Humori dhe videot kanë qenë vetëm për t‘u çlodhur dhe për të bërë që nxënësi të ishte më i predispozuar për të parë CD dhe për të mësuar rreth lëndës. Unë gjithmonë u thosha nxënësve për çdo mësim, që për detyrë shtëpie të shikonin pamjet dhe shpjegimet përkatëse. Por asnjëherë nuk kam folur me ta rreth videove apo pamjeve gazmore. Kam qenë shumë i rreptë dhe kërkues gjatë orëve të mësimit. Por ideja ime është që nxënësit të mësonin me metoda të avancuara. Dhe simulimet e fizikës do të shërbenin për të rritur dëshirën e nxënësve për të mësuar më thjesht dhe për të kuptuar më mirë. Kam parë që këto simulime dhe animacione kanë pasur më shumë ndikim te nxënësit. Por asnjëherë nuk kam biseduar asgjë me nxënësit lidhur me këto pamje. Aq më tepër të fusja në CD materiale të tjera. Nuk kam biseduar për asgjë. Vetëm për simulimet e fizikës. Unë rrjedh nga një familje arsimdashëse. 

Ku i keni gjetur këto pamje grafike dhe sa kohë u është dashur për të realizuar këtë CD?

Simulimet e fizikës ofrohen online. Por secila nga ato ka një kod të caktuar që mund ta gjesh vetëm nëse bashkëpunon me kolegët e huaj. Dhe unë pikërisht kam gjetur këto kode, më pas kam marrë simulimet që ndryshe quhen edhe animacione. Kam punuar për shumë kohë, madje me vite derisa kam arritur të realizoj CD. Madje, me kalimin e viteve ajo CD është përshtatur me programet më të fundit kompjuterike dhe për ta përshtatur sa më mirë në gjuhën shqipe. Unë kam realizuar shqipërimin e kodit. E kam kthyer në një program në shqip. Por të tilla simulime apo metoda mësimore përdoren kudo. Në Danimarkë, në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës apo kudo. Profesorët në të gjithë botën u japin nxënësve të tyre materiale të tilla, në mënyrë që të arrijë ta bëjë nxënësin të mësojë.

A keni biseduar ju me nxënësit lidhur me videot gazmore, të cilat ndodheshin në CD. Apo ato kanë qenë thjesht truke për të ulur nxënësit të mësonin?

Nuk kam biseduar asnjëherë me nxënësit përveçse për problemet e fizikës, për animacionet apo për detyrat e shtëpisë që u lija. Nuk kam thënë asgjë. Veç ushtrimeve nuk kam konsumuar asgjë tjetër. Ju mund të pyesni nxënësit se si sillesha në orën e mësimit dhe cilat kanë qenë kërkesat e mia për mësimin. Qëllimi im ka qenë futja e metodave bashkëkohore. Madje, kohë më parë kam biseduar edhe me pedagogë të Informatikës për të realizuar mësimin në një laborator të lëvizshëm, në mënyrë që mësimi të zhvillohej me kompjuter. Kështu edhe ora e mësimit bëhej më tërheqëse. 

CD 

Të mësojmë fizikën në mënyrë çlodhëse 

Videot që për Drejtorinë Arsimore apo për dy vajzat që denoncuan profesorin për pornografi kanë pasur vetëm një qëllim. Të çlodhnin mendjen e nxënësve për të mësuar ndryshe nga skemat dërrasë e zezë, libër. Për çdo mësim profesori linte detyra shtëpie për të parë animacionet dhe për të kuptuar më mirë teorinë dhe praktikën. 

Deklarata 

Shqipëria në moshën e internetit 

Një nga deklaratat më të bujshme të Kryeministrit ka qenë "Shqipëria në moshën e internetit". Ideja e Kryeministrit ishte që në 90 për qind të shkollave të mesme nxënësit të kishin kompjuterë në shkolla dhe të lidheshin me internet. Megjithëse kjo u konsiderua një hap përpara, CD-ja e marrë nga modelet e huaja solli shkarkimin e mësuesit pa baraspeshuar asnjë nga motivet e tij për të sjellë bashkëkohoren në një gjimnaz periferie. 

Kolegët 

Pas sqarimeve të prokurorisë, Arteni të nisë punën 

Arteni duhet të nisë punën. Pasi prokuroria të ketë thënë fjalën e fundit, Ministria e Arsimit duhet të falënderojë profesorin për metodën e avancuar që solli në shkollë. Më pas, Drejtoria Arsimore duhet ta rikthejë atë në punë. Ndoshta duke i ofruar edhe një post më të lartë. Ndërkohë që profesorët e Artenit, që ende punojnë në Fakultetin e Shkencave të Natyrës kanë qenë të mendimit se kjo risi duhet diskutuar në instancat më të larta. Kështu ndihmojnë edhe brezat të mësojnë më thjesht. "Kur CD të bëhet pjesë e metodës mësimore, Arteni do të kujtohet në çdo fillimviti", thanë kolegët. 

Mësuesit 

Pothuajse të gjithë shesin librat e tyre 

Arsimtarët e në mënyrë të veçantë, mësuesit e gjimnazit, herë pas here shesin "nën dorë", botimet e tyre. Në këtë rast, mësuesit e fizikës, matematikës, bio-kimisë apo letërsisë, pavarësisht rregullave apo qarkoreve, me marrëveshje mes tyre u shesin nxënësve librat që ata vetë i kanë shkruar. Në mungesë të librit, Arten Shuqja, profesori i fizikës u shiti nxënësve simulime fizike, që ndryshe njihen si animacione për të kuptuar më thjeshtë Ligjin e II të Njutonit apo koncepte të tjera të fizikës. Kjo është shkelje dhe Arteni është rasti i parë i kapur që u bë shembull. 

© Gazeta Shqip - 2006-2007

----------


## Imperator

Gabimi i presorit konsiston ne shitjen e CD nxenesve brenda ambienteve te shkolles, pasi ne legjislacionin Shqiptar nuk lejohet nje gje e tille. Ndersa persa i perket permbajtjes se CD, dyshoj dhe te ndonje gje qe mund ti kene bere nxenesit pasi kam qene vete nxenes gjimnazi dikur dhe nga nuk na shkonte mendja per ti bere rrengje mesuesve qe nuk na pelqenin kryesisht. Gjithashtu dhe ne vitin e pare ne fakultet, nje grup prej 4 studentesh, te cilet kishin ngelur ne nje lende, hapin makinen e pedagogut te asaj lende ku kta kishin ngelur dhe fusin nje qese me hashash. Pas kesaj marin policine ne telefon dhe rraportojne qe ne filan makine me filan targa ka droge. Meret presori dhe mbahet 6 ore ne komisariat dhe vetem pas deshmive te kolegeve te tij lihet te hetohet ne gjendje te lire dhe pastaj del i pafajshem nga akuzat qe e mberthenin. 

Pra sic mund te besoj qe e ka bere vete me qellim shperndarjen e CD me permbajtje pornografike, ashtu dyshoj qe mund te jete dhe ndonje rreng i nxenesve te tij. Por fjalen e fundit e ka prokuroria e cila do mare nje vendim lidhur me kete ngjarje te shemtuar ne ambientet shkollore Shqiptare.

Imperator

----------


## Cimo

> Gabimi i presorit konsiston ne shitjen e CD nxenesve brenda ambienteve te shkolles, pasi ne legjislacionin Shqiptar nuk lejohet nje gje e tille. Ndersa persa i perket permbajtjes se CD, dyshoj dhe te ndonje gje qe mund ti kene bere nxenesit pasi kam qene vete nxenes gjimnazi dikur dhe nga nuk na shkonte mendja per ti bere rrengje mesuesve qe nuk na pelqenin kryesisht. *Gjithashtu dhe ne vitin e pare ne fakultet, nje grup prej 4 studentesh, te cilet kishin ngelu ne nej lende, hapin makinen e pedagogut te asaj lende ku kta kishin ngelur dhe fusin nje qese me hashash. Pas kesaj marin policine ne telefon dhe rraportojne qe ne filan makine me filan targa ka droge. Meret presori dhe mbahet 6 ore ne komisariat dhe vetem pas deshmive te kolegeve te tij lihet te hetohet ne gjendje te lire dhe pastaj del i pafajshem nga akuzat qe e mberthenin.* 
> 
> Pra sic mund te besoj qe e ka bere vete me qellim shperndarjen e CD me permbajtje pornografike, ashtu dyshoj qe mund te jete dhe ndonje rreng i nxenesve te tij. Por fjalen e fundit e ka prokuroria e cila do mare nje vendim lidhur me kete ngjarje te shemtuar ne ambientet shkollore Shqiptare.
> 
> Imperator


Kjo qenka per te bere nje film  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Blue_sky

Po flasim per te njejtet nxenes qe kane seks ne banjot e shkolles?Biles dhe ne klase?Oh,po...harruam,ne shqipetaret jemi te ndershmit e botes.Kalamajte e shqipetareve neper gjimnaze nuk flasin kurre per porno,nuk kane pare kurre porno...Ah te keqen e mendjes thuaj.
Jane bere te rinjte ne gjimnazet e sotme qe s'lene gje pa bere vetem per te hequr nje mesues tek i cili kane nota ngelese.E keto e kane kuptuar mire mentalitetin "puritan" te prinderve te tyre dhe i kane perdorur si instrument.Keto pastaj o burra,kemi kalamajt e ndershem,mesuesi i fizikes ka dashur te na i nxjerre dore.
Ta llogjikosh kete pune: ca fitimi do kishte ai?

----------


## Zemrushja

Mendimi im e kam thene dhe e rithem.. gabimi i profesorit qendron ne dy pika..

1) Shitja e kasetave ne ambient shkollor..

2) Moskontrollimi i asaj qe ai ka shitur..

----------


## friendlyboy1

mir he temira ishin ato ne  porno, hajde ide biznesi hajde e papame. u shpjegon mesimin nxensve dhe ne vend tu japesh nai karamele u jep nje cd me porn.  shum mir e ka ky profesori kapitalist i zgjuar e di mir se seksi shitet shum.

----------

